

Show HN: Make your own gif mashups. All client-side, hosted on S3 - paulrosenzweig
http://www.gifglue.com

======
pdb123
How did you get client side download set up? I'd check the source but it's
minified.

~~~
paulrosenzweig
I used this:
[https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js/](https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js/)

